# Name that substrate:



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

I've read around previously that there is a certain type of fired red clay or terra cotta type material that plant experts use to mix into their gravels or use as the substrate by itself. 

It effects on plants were noted as similar or better than those of commercial made aquatic plant substrates and that it actually last longer.

What is this material and where can it be found?

Also I was wondering how some of the online dealers go and mix their substrates. I have bought Baylees Better Bottom in the past and loved it. I just want to know how similar products are mixed. Its effects and aesthetics make it a great product I just was wondering if the same or a similar look can be achieved with a lower budget.

-Brandon


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Seachem's Flourite Dark mixed with 3M ColorQuartz.


----------

